# Missing deer



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

So Ive been turkey hunting everyday for a week and a half. Normaly I would see lots of deer everyday here, so far not one deer! Today I took a short cut to get back to my truck. Climbing some ledges I came upon a cave with some freshly chewed deer bones at the entrance. Climbed 10 more feet to the top and I could not beleive what I was looking at. There was a 20x10 foot opening about 20 feet deep and two cave openings at the bottom. Dozens of dead deer ripped apart, old bones and fresh ones. Most were large deer. If these are coyots I cant imagine how they are getting 150 lb deer in there! Whatever they are they are divestating the deer herd. Im going to go back and put my trailcam there and take a few photos to post. The ground is loose at the caves but I can't make out any tracks. We have alot of black bear and rumers of a mountian lion, but the pa. game commission says they dont exist!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Aliens.... 

Lion would be my guess but it is odd that it happened so fast and to so many deer.

My guess is that you may have a "human" issue.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would guess its a bear. Spoke with a warden last year, who said they found a den, and put a camera on it. Not sure of the time span, but that single bear took 19 deer into that den. That's a lot of dead deer by one bear. Maybe some were roadkill, maybe not...no way to tell I guess.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow thats crazy! Keep us updated with some pics eventually.


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

subscribed.


----------



## wvmountaineers (Jan 4, 2009)

Kind of spooky. Will be very interesting to see whats going on

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Definitely interested, keep us posted!

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm thinking its bigfoot....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

One thing is for sure, it isn't a mntn lion :wink: Looking forward to your pics. Where in NE Pa?


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

i cant wait to see!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Mathias said:


> One thing is for sure, it isn't a mntn lion :wink: Looking forward to your pics. Where in NE Pa?


Yeah where in NE Pa?


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Im in on this one. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

You didnt see any scat in the area..... Bear scat would be all over the area if it was a bear.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

bull moose said:


> You didnt see any scat in the area..... Bear scat would be all over the area if it was a bear.


There would have been scat all over the place if I had walked up on that..... :walk:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

^ lol


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

Throw a game cam up!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Bigfoot


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

Didn't read the OPs full post my bad lol


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

It's a bear. They can do just as much, if not more, damage to a herd than yotes. In our neck of the woods, bear populations are rising and deer are dropping! Wish we had a sping season on them.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in. Curious to see pics..


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

No scat. I wanted to climb down and investigate more but If something would come out of the cave I would be cornered with just my bow! This is a 1700 acre club and is on a mountiantop. If any road kills they would have to be dragged up a steep mountian side. The club is about 18 miles SE of Berwick. Gonna take my camera and gun Sat. when I set up the trailcam.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

td051 said:


> It's a bear. They can do just as much, if not more, damage to a herd than yotes. In our neck of the woods, bear populations are rising and deer are dropping! Wish we had a sping season on them.


There are alot of bear here. Last year I had bear on every trailcam set. The problem is that by the time our bear season starts the vanish.


----------



## KYBowhunter58 (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree its bigfoot


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

waiting on pics


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

pics now


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

Call Animal Planet and get that BigFoot show over there. Good humor.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

dam he found big foot


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Deff. mountain lion. When I was in grade school we had fish and game bring in some snakes and other animals and they said there where no poisonous snakes in KS. and many kids brought in copper heads and prairie rattles and timber rattles to school. Do not think they got out of the office much.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe its a Chupacabra lol


----------



## ky_hill hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

MentalMisfit said:


> I'm thinking its bigfoot....


i was thinking the same. Sounds kinda squatchy. haha


----------



## Loudog29 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in. Would like to know what it is as well.


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

interested in seeing pics.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

interesting...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Could be the caveman from the rage commercial.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Go take some pictures of it so we can see! Keep us posted.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

subscibed......


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds like a squatch to me...did you try any howls or tree-knocks to get a response?? I remember a recent eBay ad that got posted on here for an Elite Z28 that had "killed an entire family of squatch." Maybe you need to find that guy to take care of your obvious squatch problem...


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Pics!!!


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

If the PGC wants to find the culprit they should put the trailcam at their headquarters....:wink:


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

waiting for pics


----------



## OhioDeer5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Big foot!!!!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

He will go out to hang the camera and we will never see him logged in again.


----------



## austinz (Dec 14, 2011)

its bigfoot


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

Also waiting for pics.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

It's probably a bear den, that seems like the most likely scenario.

Or, it's this:


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

At TheMule34, Haha, that's hilarious.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

if you were in IL, i would say its the DNR.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Sounds pretty squatchy.....


Pics or it didn't happen!

Seriously, take pics of the area then put up trail cams and post the pics on here. Pretty interesting to see what it is.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Got my trailcam set up today. Heres a few pics.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow something is eating well. Can't wait to see trail cam pics


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I did look into a cave, bones as far as I could see and a half eaten deer. It looked like it was sliced in half long ways!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay... Now I'm subscribed...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Live4Rut said:


> Okay... Now I'm subscribed...


Ummm me too.... this is crazy!!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

checking in on this one. I bet you took a gun back with you when you put the trail cam up, didnt you.


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

Oh boy


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

You BET! It was no fun setting up the cam for sure. I was thinking what evers in there knows Im out here. Felt like I was being watched!


tapout155 said:


> checking in on this one. I bet you took a gun back with you when you put the trail cam up, didnt you.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see trail cam pics


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Love to see whats on the pics.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

In on this one...Should be interesting...


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm thinking bear also....Mt. Lions will cover up there kill with brush, and feed off of it...If it spoils the Mt. Lion won't eat it, and they will get a fresh kill........


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Get the popcorn a cooking..................two pictures? Really............here we go again. I'm thinking....Jimmy Hoffa!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'M in !


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1362377


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm in on this one...look forward to pics.


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

I vote big cat.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a black bear. I'll go with the mountain lion!


----------



## marcbailey83 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've found the only real explanation for these events.


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

KYBowhunter58 said:


> I agree its bigfoot


Bigfoot's having a barbecue and invited all his homies over!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

are there any people missing in the area? in that first pic on the left side, looks like a human skeleton to me. be careful


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

You should get all those $heds. In for proof of sasquatch


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Im in....Just man up and go out there and drag whatever it is out of the cave and take a pic..... BigChupabearfootlionman wont mind at all......


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

BigChupabearfootlionman:thumbs_up
Epic.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you hear any dueling banjos? Very similar to the ghost and the darkness as well. could be a pair of lions.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Call Al Gore! it's ManBearPig!


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

AngelDeVille said:


> Call Al Gore! it's ManBearPig!
> 
> View attachment 1362486


"Manbearpig is real you guys... I'm serial... I'm super serial"

"He's half man, half bearpig... excelsior!"


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting? Subscribed.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

My vote is dumping site for poachers.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the OP got ate checking his cams....


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Still here, Gonna give it a few days before I change the card.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

C'mon man! these guys want ya back there every few hours for an update of one kind or another :BrownBear:  :dead:


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually, we want him to crawl in there and grab ahold of whatever it is and take some pictures of him holding it triumphantly after his battle.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

This thread is hysterical, an internet community egging this guy on into dark caves surrounded by dead bodies. :darkbeer:


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

I think bear! cant wait for pics!! 
get as far away as you can with a long range rifle in a climber or whatever you got and sit there for a day, also a video camera. ha


----------



## tc3144 (Oct 18, 2011)

X2 on this being hysterical!!! I've never laughed so hard!! Can't wait to see more pics!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

im ascared...


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Jmoore12 said:


> This thread is hysterical, an internet community egging this guy on into dark caves surrounded by dead bodies. :darkbeer:


Yes sir, just as long as it's not us crawling into the cave with a camera and a flashlight, it's sounds like a great idea.
Nothing in the woods to be so scared of just man up and send a buddy in there!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Yes sir, just as long as it's not us crawling into the cave with a camera and a flashlight, it's sounds like a great idea.
> Nothing in the woods to be so scared of just man up and send a buddy in there!


I agree. Another great idea would be if this "thing" doesn't show up soon that the OP can sit outside the cave with some steaks and a camera to speed things along. :wink:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Have you tried using Jack Links for bait, that should lure him in front of the camera. 

Actually, I'm just subscribing to see what kind of pictures the OP gets. Very interesting situation and I'm curious of the outcome. 

There have been several interesting hypothesis so far; lion, bear, poachers .... guess we'll have to wait and see. 

And please be careful,

Mitch


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

My official vote is poaching dump, or bear den. Gotta be one or the other.

In the event that it's neither...it's most certainly a squatch.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Its gonna rain here the next 2 days, plus my Ventilator arrives tomorrow so I will go turkey hunting wed. and change the card. The only reason I wont go in is that Im afraid I might see this!


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

What state is this???? I vote we get some Jack and Coke, and SEVERAL big guns, get a good old AT linch mob and several of our bow only friends and go in. The bow only guys who are so tough they have no reason for guns can go in first if they get ate the big guns can go in. On a side note I am bow hunter first......on this trip I will pack the Browning Gold Hunter with Pattern Master Choke Tube and 3 1/2" 00 buck.........


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics! Good luck. Really curious. Really hoping it's not poachers.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Theres only one road onto the mountian with a locked gate, so I don't think its a dump site. There are alot of areas that would be alot easier to dump deer.


Live4Rut said:


> My official vote is poaching dump, or bear den. Gotta be one or the other.
> 
> In the event that it's neither...it's most certainly a squatch.


----------



## montague1981 (Feb 7, 2012)

What about pics of all the dead deer in hole?


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I did take some but with no zoom on my camera, could not see anything on the pics. I need to climb down and get closer.. Maybe after I get the trailcam pics.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm thinking a group of crazy homeless people! They don't have matches so they eat the deer raw and run around wearing a bunch of green deer hides. But I'm hoping I get to witness trail cam pics of Bigfoot. Either way I'm subscribed. This is too good to pass up.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Jurassic Park my guess. Tie a goat up to a tree and see what happens.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in i say its a grizz or warewolf all i need is a case of directions and i will be up got a new rifle i would like to try out.


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

The hills have eyes!

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd say bear but my instincts are tingling lil sqautchyness going on?Maybe some jack linkage ah couple howls and some tree slappin accompanied by some rock throwing might just bring ol boy out his den!can't wait to see trail cam pics.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I vote Hells Rejects or some of those crazy zombie like folks that can run real fast like in the movie "28 days Later".........maybe the cast from the "Wrong Turn" movies.


Waiting on the pics!


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im in...


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

okay so where are the pics, im interested now!


----------



## NYbuck50 (Sep 28, 2011)

Theres definitley a squatch in those woods


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm in for this one!:chimpeep:


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

You got me sold on checking back on this thread


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

gonna keep an eye on this one ...


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

:spy:


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

Homeless people, or someone in need poaching and dumping what is left there . It would not be the first time.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Poachers would take the time to drag the remains to one spot, which happens to be by a cave? Not so if there aren't any beer cans laying around. They usually dump along the road here. 
Bear, or maybe that mysterious mountain lion that can't possible exist here.

Don't trust a trail cam. I'll sit there for ya with a real camera, as long as you come along, and can't outrun me.


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

bowmanxx said:


> Got my trailcam set up today. Heres a few pics.


...aaaaand I'm in.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

very interesting!


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)

I talked to a DNR biologist who set up a camera on a coyotes den and the coyotes averaged 2 deer a day so maybe it's coyotes


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

I say go in with a camera guy next time with video rolling...Never now, you might make national news


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

never know what may crawl outta those holes!


----------



## Loudog29 (Apr 29, 2010)

Jmoore12 said:


> This thread is hysterical, an internet community egging this guy on into dark caves surrounded by dead bodies. :darkbeer:


Too funny!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

BOWCHIEF said:


> I say go in with a camera guy next time with video rolling...Never now, you might make national news


Good point...Might be worth taking one for the team and entering the cave. Strap a GoPro camera to your head and walk in with a flashlight/weapon. Could be the best decision you've ever made if you end up bagging a squatch...on camera.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

BOWCHIEF said:


> I say go in with a camera guy next time with video rolling...Never now, you might make national news


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

You might want to give this guy a call!

[video]http://ruffanuff.com/bigfoot.mp3[/video]


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

redruff said:


> You might want to give this guy a call!
> 
> [video]http://ruffanuff.com/bigfoot.mp3[/video]


Yep. this is who you need to call


----------



## Uglysteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Walking dead. 


Steve


----------



## alteredillusion (Dec 10, 2011)

Got to see what happens


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

seriously??? bigfoot???


MentalMisfit said:


> I'm thinking its bigfoot....


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

bohunter09 said:


> Yep. this is who you need to call


******disclaimer****

Please don't call Robert! I probably shouldn't have posted that!....it was a private recording and I don't have Robert's permission to post it! I'm too afraid to call him back to ask permission!

****************************


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 1363579


Pretty sure if I ran into that I'd never go in the woods again. I may never leave my house again.


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

redruff said:


> ******disclaimer****
> 
> Please don't call Robert! I probably shouldn't have posted that!....it was a private recording and I don't have Robert's permission to post it! I'm too afraid to call him back to ask permission!
> 
> ****************************


Don't worry


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

When u pull ur card, dont stop and look behind u abunch. Takes to much time, cant wait on pics.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

interesting


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

In fo sho!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Pretty sure if I ran into that I'd never go in the woods again. I may never leave my house again.


What if it just wanted to know what time it was?


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92 (Aug 8, 2011)

ttt so i can find this later


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Still waiting for trail cam pics...very intresting


----------



## BOWMAN127 (Mar 10, 2004)

Dude I'm in....


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Im in. Cool thread


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

This is the best thread on AT right now...hundreds of people from all over the world are on edge watching this one!

We believe in ya, be safe! :wav:


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see what ever pics u get 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

tag


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

Up in here!


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright, I'm a little late to the party but I'm in as well.


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Bet it's a hoax!!


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

otterlakexbow said:


> Bet it's a hoax!!


:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Arggh, I paged through all that? I vote bear also. I don't think a Mtn Lion would drag them back. I thought they preferred to eat it where it fell or the nearest tree.


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

:BrownBear:


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

IN:darkbeer:


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 1363579


Has anybody checked on the OP, to make sure this ugly SOB didn't get him when he went to setup his cam?


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

we had a deal like this years back in richland co. turned out the road crew was dumping road kill .people raised a "stink" to get it stopped.now deer just lay on the road side & rot.sounds like a good road crew found a great dump site. just saying.


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

any new pics?


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Should we take up a collection to get him to hurry and check the cameras?


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill pitch in


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

shadetree said:


> Should we take up a collection to get him to hurry and check the cameras?


He might need some of that for a new pair of skivvies.....and medical bills !


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok I got sucked in too


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

come on already


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Pretty sure if I ran into that I'd never go in the woods again. I may never leave my house again.


Ahhhhhhhh! Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, step back, Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, steb back, Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, Bang,BANG! Run, drop mag, inert new mag,,, repeat!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I think this is WAY worse that checking in the shipping status and waiting for that brown box van to deliver that new bow we've been waiting weeks for. LOL


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

After 2 days of heavy rain it finally stopped. Gonna pull the card tommorrow.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

bowmanxx said:


> After 2 days of heavy rain it finally stopped. Gonna pull the card tommorrow.


Remember to wear clean underwear, like mom said, If they find your corpse you need to be wearing clean underwear :wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Despain said:


> Remember to wear clean underwear, like mom said, If they find your corpse you need to be wearing clean underwear :wink:


Make sure you write your name in them also so they can identify the body.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Make sure you write your name in them also so they can identify the body.


Dental records?


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

bowmanxx said:


> After 2 days of heavy rain it finally stopped. Gonna pull the card tommorrow.


Bring backup, and please put the SD card in a beast-proof case containing instructions to post the images here if you don't make it back!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

shadetree said:


> Dental records?


What if the beast rips his head off?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Volatile said:


> Bring backup, and please put the SD card in a beast-proof case containing instructions to post the images here if you don't make it back!


This is a must!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I have seen a few sites of mass kills. 1 was in the BWCA during a fire we found a cliff were it appeared wolves pushed moose off the cliff to their death. I had a few native guys on the crew and they did a tobbacco ceremony there that was cool. It looked like the bones and remains of dozen or so moose. The other was on blm land near Dolores Colorado were hunters dumped what looked like a 50 Elk after they were processed and it stunk like a mountain of rotting elk complete with millions of maggots and and flies.


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

Did you ever see Deliverance? I would not be going there unless heavily armed and with significant backup. If you go alone them mountain boys that killed all them deer are gonna make love to you!


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

shadetree said:


> Dental records?


You have teeth?


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## lineman28 (Jan 9, 2012)

ok i am in too lol,


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ruck139 said:


> Did you ever see Deliverance? I would not be going there unless heavily armed and with significant backup. If you go alone them mountain boys that killed all them deer are gonna make love to you!


Those mountain boys shore love them some sweet man love.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitetail deer can't jump! 

Sent from my outdoor computer using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Writing instructions now.LOL


Volatile said:


> Bring backup, and please put the SD card in a beast-proof case containing instructions to post the images here if you don't make it back!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bowmanxx said:


> After 2 days of heavy rain it finally stopped. Gonna pull the card tommorrow.





bowmanxx said:


> Writing instructions now.LOL


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

By far the best post in months , keep watching and waiting . Much better than my stolen stuff on 
"Caigslist" . Now go get that card man , don't be scared .


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

SuBsCrIbEd!!!


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics. Be sure to pack your .45 when you go get that card.


----------



## miller 12 (Feb 13, 2012)

cant wait to see...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

elkbow69 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, step back, Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, steb back, Bang,Bang,Bang,Bang, Bang,BANG! Run, drop mag, inert new mag,,, repeat!


You forgot... jump off cliff, bang, bang, hit water and pop gun hand up with watch still ticking. 
It's gonna be a sleepless night for OP.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in. Waitin' on pics....


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

for sure bro for sure lol


Live4Rut said:


> Good point...Might be worth taking one for the team and entering the cave. Strap a GoPro camera to your head and walk in with a flashlight/weapon. Could be the best decision you've ever made if you end up bagging a squatch...on camera.


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

subscribed lol


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

ttt
So if the camera is gone or broken up with the pile of bones ...? Then what?


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope to see those trail cam pic soon. Just cant wait.....


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well when are we having an a/t camping trip.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with jesse80 there...when is the camping trip lol...a bunch of us go down there and get whatever it is killing your deer there OP...I am game for sure!!!


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't wait for pics! I'm not getting anything done at work today, that's for sure....

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

I think this guy is the culprit. Apex predator for sure! He probably goes home and plays Guitar Hero afterwards and his mother never suspects a thing... "Eddie is a nice boy, quiet, always keeps to himself..."


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

man bear pig i'm not camping there.


GlobalMTP said:


> I think this guy is the culprit. Apex predator for sure! He probably strums his guitar afterwards...
> 
> View attachment 1364721


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

The post above is just plain wrong!


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

In!


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Sheeeee-it....Ive seen that pict before and it hurt my eyes then too. I wonder if thats his on-line dating pict ?

Do bears bring food back to a den site...I dont think so but I could be wrong.
I find it hard to believe that whatever critter did this didnt leave any identifying sign nearby.... ie droppings or tracks in that areas vicinity.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

That picture is very disturbing...


----------



## Bear184 (Nov 3, 2011)

Spookiest and funniest thread on AT. I'm in.


----------



## TC Obsessed (Apr 15, 2009)

What sucks about real life is that when you finally get the answer, 9 times out of 10 it is less climactic than you wanted. Like the guy mentioned about the road kill dumping, or if this was just a pack of yotes or something. Nevertheless, I'm ALL IN!


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

TC Obsessed said:


> What sucks about real life is that when you finally get the answer, 9 times out of 10 it is less climactic than you wanted. Like the guy mentioned about the road kill dumping, or if this was just a pack of yotes or something. Nevertheless, I'm ALL IN!



Its not the answer thats exciting, its the riddle


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup, thrill of the chase. Isn't that why most of us bow hunt? If you want antlers to show off there are much easier ways to get them.


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn it man man hurry up!!!!!!!!!!! I cant sit on at all day!!!!


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

suspense is killing us


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

its just predator need to call in arnoald on this one.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have hit this thread at least 3 times an hour every hour since 7am this morning, when I walked into work this morning. Where is the pics brother???????????? If this is a hoax he has diffinately HOOKED us all.


----------



## TCOutdoors (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking a mountain lion until I saw that it was NE Pa. Wierd that you saw no scat with it being a possible bear den...


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Volatile said:


> Bring backup, and please put the SD card in a beast-proof case containing instructions to post the images here if you don't make it back!


That's funny right there...:wink:


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

How rude! Can't you see we're all waiting?! Haha can't wait to see the evidence.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Should have left that camera up for at least two weeks. If it weren't for everybody having the patience of a 5 year old the OP probably would have given it more time lol!!


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

05cummins said:


> suspense is killing us


X2!!!!
Im in a maymester class and I check this thread every break I get!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

This is all I got so far, until I leave it out for some time Im not sure if theres more to it. I think there is.


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Werewolf!

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

A pack of 'yotes can do a surprising amount of damage. Take into consideration that it was such a mild winter, not as many cold deaths for them to scavenge. They're definitely more aggresive around here this year. I found a fresh dead doe on a property 2 months ago while shed hunting, not sure if she was hit by a car and limped from the road or was taken down by coyotes and they came back later to feed. I came back a couple weeks later and found bones from that doe spread out over roughly a 150 yard area. I don't know that I've ever heard of them dragging and "hoarding" their kills in one spot. This thread should be pretty interesting to watch over the next few weeks!


----------



## TC Obsessed (Apr 15, 2009)

Many thanks to BOWMANXX for keeping us entertained. Have you thought about taking a good dog up there with you? The dog may find the answer to the question. Of course you may end up shooting something to keep it off the dog, but hey, at least the mystery would be solved!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, looks like you got to do some yote removal.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

yep. take a 22 and a rabbit sqeeker and start working on em.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

DEATH TO THE "YOTES"!

KILL THEM ALL......Trap...Shoot...heck poison if its legal where you live.

DEATH TO THE "YOTES"!


----------



## Hang 'em High (Feb 16, 2011)

TCOutdoors said:


> I was thinking a mountain lion until I saw that it was NE Pa. Wierd that you saw no scat with it being a possible bear den...


Mountain Lion got smoked by a car in CT last spring, the biologist claimed this cat had traveled like 1200 miles (which i think is B.S.). Maybe it stopped for lunch in PA.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

good way to kill em is to take that foam packaging stuff and soak it in bacon grease. they will eat it but cant pass it. thats what I heard anyway


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

OOOOHHH GGOOOOODD, its a yote.


bowmanxx said:


> This is all I got so far, until I leave it out for some time Im not sure if theres more to it. I think there is.


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

Are positioning the camera so that it points directly down into the pit?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe a den for raising pups. The meals are being brought to them. Give the camera a couple weeks this time.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Well sure, a lone coyote would be attracted to whatever that thing is' boneyard.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> Well sure, a lone coyote would be attracted to whatever that thing is' boneyard.


This is what I was thinking. For all we know that coyote ended up getting killed like the rest. I think it would be best to have a live stream video down in the cave so we can really see what lives there.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

I think this will be your best option Click Here

Followed by this Click Here


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Im gonna put out some bait at the Cam. It looks to me like this is the only access unless something is flying or climbing in.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bowmanxx said:


> Im gonna put out some bait at the Cam. It looks to me like this is the only access unless something is flying or climbing in.


Good point, It could have wings. :nod:


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

kill em all


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

just cause a coyote comes strolling by a bunch of dead stuff doesnt mean thats whats putting it there wwe have to know for sure... put a video thing up like the eagles nest in iowa where you gotta watch eggs hatch


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> Good point, It could have wings. :nod:


Could be a vampire?? :noidea:


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Im SERIOUS MAN! its those darn Chupacabaras migrating in from the south, They are using that pit as a chomping ground!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

You show us a pic of (1) small YOTE !!!


----------



## Dale_Arrington (Jun 25, 2011)

It may be shadow, but, it looks to have a tracking collar on it's neck.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

GlobalMTP said:


> I think this guy is the culprit. Apex predator for sure! He probably goes home and plays Guitar Hero afterwards and his mother never suspects a thing... "Eddie is a nice boy, quiet, always keeps to himself..."
> 
> View attachment 1364721


dooooh I can't unsee that!


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

florida skunk ape has migrated north!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

chaded said:


> Could be a vampire?? :noidea:


I think this is the preferred habitat of those.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you guys remember the Creature from the Black Lagoon....that scared the crap out of me as a kid.
I think its him...


----------



## fire652 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great thread. The coyotes are doing damage.here in ohio hopefully we get a bounty.on them. For there pelts from odnr but doubt it


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I may have to send him my desk organizer!


----------



## badas93tsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT....Sticky???


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

bull moose said:


> Do you guys remember the Creature from the Black Lagoon....that scared the crap out of me as a kid.
> I think its him...


My business professor was one of the guys in the suit. He worked at the springs as a kid and they were shooting the movie there and needed folks to swim around in the suit while they shot footage. 

We all miss Dr. Jones.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

guilty as charged sentece death by firering line I'm still open for a/t camping trip.


bowmanxx said:


> This is all I got so far, until I leave it out for some time Im not sure if theres more to it. I think there is.


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

IMO you should put the camera back out and leave it for 2 weeks or so. Just see what else you get other than the 1 yote. If you do this and get more pics, make sure you add them here so we can all see. I for one am staying subscribed to this for the hope of seeing something good.


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

onlyaspike said:


> You show us a pic of (1) small YOTE !!!


Hahaha that's great!

I second the leaving the camera for another couple weeks.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats my plan.


Coltran03 said:


> IMO you should put the camera back out and leave it for 2 weeks or so. Just see what else you get other than the 1 yote. If you do this and get more pics, make sure you add them here so we can all see. I for one am staying subscribed to this for the hope of seeing something good.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

This morning I was sitting in my turkey blind and I heard a loud grunt coming from the direction of the caves, never heard anything like this.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

bowmanxx said:


> This morning I was sitting in my turkey blind and I heard a loud grunt coming from the direction of the caves, never heard anything like this.


OK that confirms it, Sasquatch is the culprit!!! Damn him get the torches and pitch forks and lets get-r-done!

Oh and if this really is a pit of death with unknown beast occupying it, do you really think there will be turkey in the area? 
Hope your using a 12ga with 3.5" mags loaded with buck shot!!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The camera still out??


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bowmanxx said:


> This morning I was sitting in my turkey blind and I heard a loud grunt coming from the direction of the caves, never heard anything like this.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

YES, gonna let it there until I figure it out.


jacobh said:


> The camera still out??


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Get a group of guys loaded to the gills with heavy firepower and go smoke this thing. Heck its the weekend! I am sure you could find at least 20 folks hanging at the bowling alley half "lit" that would be up for this. Kill it , drag it out, take pictures, and most importantly POST THEM ON A.T.!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hope it isn't this.........


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Fortyneck said:


> Good point, It could have wings. :nod:


Mothman :chimpeep:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

prairieboy said:


> Hope it isn't this.........


Me too. This place is too close to me...


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gunpowder said:


> Mothman :chimpeep:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366622


not good.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt... I wanna see this!


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Never heard of a coyote dragging a full sized deer very far.


I think it sounds like the Rabbit of Caerbannog. Haven't followed the whole thread, not sure if this has come up yet.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Really, he should just call Razor Dobbs! Im sure he would be glad to risk his life to film/kill whatever it is. Maybe him and Ted could go in as a team or something?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

White Walkers. Not good.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

It's just a harmless little bunny, isn't it?


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope... Luckily that species of rabbit is only found in Europe.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

What do you boys think the taxi bill on a squatch would be? I know you get what you pay for but dang, I'm thinking it might be some serious cash!!!! The yote was probably ol' bigfoots lap dog.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

catfishmafia76 said:


> What do you boys think the taxi bill on a squatch would be? I know you get what you pay for but dang, *I'm thinking it might be some serious cash!!!!* The yote was probably ol' bigfoots lap dog.


X2 especially for a full-body 3/4 over the shoulder sneak.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybe it is some relation to Popcorn Sutton just living off the land? :noidea:


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Popcorn Sutton was the man! FEDs had rain down on him......he was a real threat to national security. He refused to play thier "TAX" games. Had to make and example of him.


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

tackscall said:


> White Walkers. Not good.


Any place there is White Walkers, I dont want any parts.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Coltran03 said:


> Any place there is White Walkers, I dont want any parts.


I would go if Kahleesi was there. Just sayin.


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

cunninghamww said:


> I would go if Kahleesi was there. Just sayin.


It very well may be the cave where the Mother of Dragons feeds her little ones!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Tooned in.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Tooned in.


Me too! Very interesting.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

We all know the mother of dragons is held up in Quarth so it can't be her. It has to be aliens


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

I think someone found some magic mushrooms!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Subd for the coyote den.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

why not... i'm in


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

jlmdlm said:


> It very well may be the cave where the Mother of Dragons feeds her little ones!


or......it's where all the DOTHRAKI went after Khal Drogo died..........hooked on this post!!!!


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

Got me hooked


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, can't a squatch have a little time and privacy for himself?!


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

Update?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Swamp Monster, Sasquatch, Bigfoot!!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Could this be the culprit?


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

ukey:


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

im hooked but im thinking bear....or manbearpig as previously stated


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Update. I was sitting in my ground blind tonight, turkey hunting. From my blind theres a field 125 to the other side and then 100 yards up from the edge are the caves. So I see movement at the far edge. its big and tan and I think its a deer. All at once it jumps and pounces on something. Right then I know its a big cat. I look threw my crossbow scope and sure enough Im looking at a large tan cat. Its chaseing something in the woods and in the tall weeds. I got a fairly good look at it a few times. I could see no white at all on the ears and the best I could see the tail in the weeds was about 6 inches. The weeds block the rest. It sure didnt look like a bobcat. So I did turn my sports vu cam on but I cant see it at all, too far away. It did head toward the trail cam so I hope to have something there. I will post the video tomorrow, maybe someone can do something with it.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

now its getting good!!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Could it be?









Can't wait to see what you got on cam.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Show some pics of the dead deer or something. I'm about ready to call bs on this one. This has been dragging on for how long now? With nothing but a pic of a yote? Show us something.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Could this be the culprit?
> 
> View attachment 1371663


That's the scariest thing I've seen on this thread.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

It takes time. If theres something to get it has to be done right. Im not going near my cam for 2 weeks, If you cant wait then dont. I BS you not!


Mr. Man said:


> Show some pics of the dead deer or something. I'm about ready to call bs on this one. This has been dragging on for how long now? With nothing but a pic of a yote? Show us something.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr. Man said:


> Show some pics of the dead deer or something. I'm about ready to call bs on this one. This has been dragging on for how long now? With nothing but a pic of a yote? Show us something.


hahahah i dont think hes obligated to entertain you.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

He started the thread.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Could this be the culprit?
> 
> View attachment 1371663


Who is that guy?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Claydoh said:


> Who is that guy?


That's a shaved Sasquatch.....


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

Claydoh said:


> Who is that guy?


thats funny right there


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Claydoh said:


> Who is that guy?


Maybe you'll recognize him with his mustache:


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats FUNNY right there !!! A pic with HIS MUSTACHE !!!! lol.....


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

How about an update with a pic of vid....????


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Waiting for the vid


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

On the edge of my seat. everybody get your drinks.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Like I said you cant see it on the vid. Its by the big double tree.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I was able to take your video and zoom and and clear it up with filters:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bowmanxx said:


> Like I said you cant see it on the vid. Its by the big double tree.


That jaguar better not go by the cave, that evil leprechaun that lives in there'll get him.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

onlyaspike said:


> you show us a pic of (1) small yote !!!


lmao


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

Couldn't see anything on the vid....what was suppose to be on the vid anyways?? Kept looking at the double tree but didn't see anything. Maybe its just me??


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Hope your trail cam pics come out. When are you pulling that card?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

The pics of the cave entrance in addition to the description is what made me want to subscribe. You can clearly see the deer bones in these pictures. Can't wait to see the trailcam pictures. If there was a cat near my stand/blind I doubt I would want to stay there. Be careful out there buddy! Something(s) is eating well out there. 




bowmanxx said:


> Got my trailcam set up today. Heres a few pics.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Hope your trail cam pics come out. When are you pulling that card?



yea what day exactly are you pulling the card?


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wanted to bash your video at first...but I paused and thought about it. Stick with it and get you some good video of this thing. It may take weeks before you get just a good glimps on the video. Hang with it.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

You can see it here from this out-take. It appears briefly, cutting across road behind the car in the ad. You can hear the camera operators comments if you listen closely.

[video]http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/Praeger21/Misc/?action=view&current=Classic_Auto_1.mp4[/video]


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

you SOB ^^^ scared the crap right out of me, ha


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Praeger said:


> You can see it here from this out-take. It appears briefly, cutting across road behind the car in the ad. You can hear the camera operators comments if you listen closely.
> 
> [video]http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/Praeger21/Misc/?action=view¤t=Classic_Auto_1. mp4[/video]


I even knew exactly what was coming and still jumped! LOL...


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol yea love it


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Seen that a year or so ago. I LOL awaiting your coming experience


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I've heard of this before. Someone else tried to get video of what was leaving the skeletons in a cave and this is what they got.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=CEjyuyUv5EE&feature=fvwp


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Praeger said:


> You can see it here from this out-take. It appears briefly, cutting across road behind the car in the ad. You can hear the camera operators comments if you listen closely.
> 
> [video]http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/Praeger21/Misc/?action=view¤t=Classic_Auto_1. mp4[/video]


He will never go get the SD card now.


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

TTT.

Updates?


----------



## thebeast1231 (Mar 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

apparently it has moved from the cave.....


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

here it is !


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Subscribed.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Whaack said:


> Subscribed.


Me To.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am in...been a good laugh at least


----------



## imeasyee (Apr 10, 2012)

RangerJ said:


> Me To.


Been subscribed--and litraley turned a year older waiting on the pictures. Read the whole tread-was to good of a read to skip to the end


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

i wonder if he went to get the sd card and bam!!!! what ever it was got em


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope not, then we wont get to see the pics...


Mathewsboy00 said:


> i wonder if he went to get the sd card and bam!!!! what ever it was got em


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

OK it been 14 days since you posted the pic of the yote, now go get the friggin SD card! :BangHead:


----------



## kblv247 (Dec 29, 2011)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

Its been twenty days since original post. Chop chop. :wink:


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Mathewsboy00 said:


> i wonder if he went to get the sd card and bam!!!! what ever it was got em


This is very possible. It's only a matter of time before this thing gets him or got him.....*gulp*


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Today is the day! Prob not, oh well


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

GET THE CHIPPP!!!! i cant wait any longerr


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

O.K. Boys Grab your bows and torches we are forming a search party to look for Bowmanxx and what ever got him.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My Dr. says i,m suffering from anxiety attacks , i keep missing work and i can't sleep either , wondering , worrying , waiting , and it's all because of these damn cave dwellers . I have an appt. with a therapist tomorrow just to calm me down and hopefully the hives will go away. 

_*Please pull the card*_


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

We need lat longs for the cave entrance. This is too dangerous for ground troops. Its time for an airstike. I think a 17,500 pound MOAB should be a good first strike followed by a low pass with a B1B bomber dropping a cluster bomb. Then and only then should we send in the ground forces. (with A10s and AH64s over head for close air support if still needed)


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

I have read every page. I'm in... can't stop laughing. I need to see some pics now,:wink: I'm so hooked. We may also need the grid coordinates or GPS fix so if you don't make it out we can at least give you a good ol cremation with napalm.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

yea we need some gps points so we can hunt there in case he did get eaten....hate for his property to get over ran with deer in his absence


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

this is worse than final Jeopardy


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

get the chip!!!! i hope the guy is ok.........lol


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

what no more pics yet ????!!!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

onlyaspike said:


> what no more pics yet ????!!!


I just got an email from bowmanxx, turns out it has pups! :eek2:


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Its Busey


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

why no updates on this???????


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Mathias said:


> why no updates on this???????


Maybe this was the famous fishing expedition of 2012 and we all got hooked :fish2:


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy crap that Busey post just made me spit coffee out all over my payroll accounting sheets !


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

Lmao! busey hahaha. My Captain wants to know why there is coffee all over the computer screen lol classic!


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

Claydoh said:


> Who is that guy?


That's Dog the bounty hunter before he bleached his hair!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

This Mountain "Lion" was spotted in the same general area, terrorizing gas station patrons. 














All kidding aside , cant wait to see more pictures from this guys cam.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/bigfoot-spotted-idaho-150527313--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

Cant wait to see pics. I hope they are very interesting cause I am hooked along with everyone else


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

:dontknow: :bored:


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

I fear Bowmanxx will not be heard from again, if he ran into this!


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

It`s been so long, I forgot what pictures we`re waiting for.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

bowmanxx if your still alive, i have a message for you...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

funny...i thought of this post today when i was DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP in the woods scouting... i actually came upon a rock ledge with what looked like a few small caves....i was scared.....seriously...scared.....never been scared in the woods before......poor bowmanxx.........LOL!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Apr 20, 2012)

Come onn!!!!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

just marking for later


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

Just spent the last hour reading this entire thread waiting on pics. Come on man TIGHTEN UP


----------



## imeasyee (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread is filling up my email inbox.


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

Bowmanxx... Bowmanxx?? You out there? Hmmm.... Not looking good.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

bowmanxx is still alive hes just lazy he was on at 9:20 today i think we all bit the hook


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Scam.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

RMac said:


> It`s been so long, I forgot what pictures we`re waiting for.


Perfect !! me too - :confused2:


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

how can you post pics, whenever you didnt get any!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Scam


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't be a female genital go pull the card.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## WiredArrow (May 30, 2012)

I just read this entire thread, and it is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. lol


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

[video]http://www.tvkim.com/watch/2024/kim-on-komand-top-secret-places-on-google-maps?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=tvkim&utm_content=2012-06-01-article&utm_campaign=title-a[/video]

Plus a secret cave marked by bones...


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I say call turtle man.... That freak isn't afraid of anything!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

MN Huntress said:


> I say call turtle man.... That freak isn't afraid of anything!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Still no pictures ? 

We are all waiting


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Have we been played?


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Ttt I case he's still alive


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

...Bowman...need,help...come...checkcard...


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Change the title of this thread to missing bowmanxx.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)




----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

He was on at 8:30 pm today. Don't start a freakin thread if you're not going to keep up with it. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

I read through 39 pages of some pretty insightful ideas only to be disappointed?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

and until now I thought I could believe everything I read on AT... I am disillusioned, very disillusioned...


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

I hate to say it but I'm a little disappointed. I was hoping for some pics. I won't give up entirely yet I still have some patience.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

You know you have dissapointed everyone when you get a guy with only 9 posts to comment on a thread^^^!


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Just for the record I called bs on this one back at post 290. And got flamed for it.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Well that settles it.....I'm going back and reading the poopin' in the woods thread again.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Poopin thread ftw!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Setting at my laptop all CAMOed up waiting to see the CAVE OF DEATH trail cam pictures. 
I feel like the Peanuts Kid waiting on the 'Great Pumkin' to arrive. Anyone know how to remove a fish HOOK?


----------



## Tu-co (Apr 13, 2012)

Screw it. I'm not afraid. I went and pulled the card for him...


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

OK...Im going to get the Holy Hand Grenade.
The darn instructions for the dam thing get me all the time tho !


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

I think it already has been taken out and we're all laying on a bed of ice in the cooler.



hawkdriver55 said:


> Setting at my laptop all CAMOed up waiting to see the CAVE OF DEATH trail cam pictures.
> I feel like the Peanuts Kid waiting on the 'Great Pumkin' to arrive. Anyone know how to remove a fish HOOK?


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

poopin in the woods lmao! I got to check that one out hahaha.


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

I fear it may officially be time to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Man this sucks. Every time I see this thread at the top I check the last page. I have been disappointed many.. many times.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

I may have to be the first one to publicly jump ship, either he don't care or he got ate already


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yea I think the dude got us all hooked just for a laugh...have been watching this since it opened...am giving up on it...


----------



## P.Fleek (Jun 15, 2009)

Read 406 pages,,,, going to go hit my hand with a hammer now.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

I subscribed to this thread a month ago and couldn't stay away from it for at least two weeks. All the bs u guys gave bowmanxx after a couple of days I thought was a little much he did say he was gonna leave it for two weeks. Now its getting a little ridiculous. And I just noticed his icon or legend or whatever u call it. *** is that? Is that a squatch? Feeling like i've been had.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I done think a dingo has eaten his fingers off


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, he chimed in on the Blood Vane thread today, so he's still got his fingers.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Mr. Man said:


> Well, he chimed in on the Blood Vane thread today, so he's still got his fingers.


Unless he is typing with his nose.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Either that or old sasquatch got his smartphone when he went to pull the card...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been 3 weeks now since he last pulled the card. Need some kind of response here.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Unsubscribed. Lol!


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone should send him a pm........

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah BOWMANNXX , callin you out now , we know you are here and looking . So what gives ?
Just fes up and fill everyone in as to a card is in the works or ??????????????????????????????????

:chicken01:



:smash:


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

DXTCLUE said:


> Unless he is typing with his nose.


No, he's using that to suck up all the smoke he's blowing out his ass.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

HISCRAMENESS said:


> Someone should send him a pm........


Lol, 12,965 views...











"Why won't my phone stop VIBRATING!!!"


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

arrrggghhhhhh!!!! everytime i see this thread i think the same thing....new pics.....NOPE.....


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

HISCRAMENESS said:


> Someone should send him a pm........
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Better yet, everyone should PM him at spam levels.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on... Admit it. You forgot the batteries in the camera and are afraid to post :nyah:


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Fortyneck said:


> Lol, 12,965 views...
> 
> 
> 
> "Why won't my phone stop VIBRATING!!!"


Make that 25,500 views


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cracker jack, that's fu_-ed up ,should be suspended for messing with us


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> Make that 25,500 views


:shocked:


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

:darkbeer:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

He's probably working out the tv deal with turtle man


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeyeyeyeyeyeyeeee I'm the turtleman.


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

unsub... I officially no longer care.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

No, wait. We might get some more vids of someone's yellow lab at the end of a field.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

bowhtrdpw said:


> When u pull ur card, dont stop and look behind u abunch. Takes to much time, cant wait on pics.


haha


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> Yeyeyeyeyeyeyeeee I'm the turtleman.


Live action!!!! Hahaha


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> Yeyeyeyeyeyeyeeee I'm the turtleman.


Love the turtle man that dude whacked out. Dropped to many times as a baby


----------



## MitchM (May 1, 2012)

ttt for an update?


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

I don't think there will be anymore updates. He had everyone hooked and just left us hanging ...


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm. Found this one post in another thread by the author. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1773789&p=1064302471#post1064302471


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

BlueDevil said:


> Hmm. Found this one post in another thread by the author.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1773789&p=1064302471#post1064302471


pretty cool for a pink crossbow but...


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

I sent him a PM, but he said he hasn't gotten any pictures yet but is still trying.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna post a link to the pooping in the woods thread. Lol


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Anyone wanna post a link to the pooping in the woods thread. Lol
> 
> 
> Not sent from my iPod touch...


I'm interested in this too.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Has "it" got him?


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

YoungTNArcher said:


> I'm interested in this too.


I searched it but couldn't find it


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Hoax or the hogs ate him!


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

go in with a metal detector and see if there are bullets in any of them.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Bowmanxx!!!!!
*








*"He tasted just just like he smelled...
No sir, I didn't like it..."*


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

Whatever happend to this thread


----------

